# Artist Draws w/Teet....Amazing work!



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

I was at a local craft show today and saw a booth selling graphite artist prints. Come to find out the artist is a quadriplegic that is self-taught and uses only a #2 pencil while drawing with his teeth. His work is unreal.

www.brucedellinger.com


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Big Secz. Again!
Kinka humbling when I'm gripping about my headache and then I see something like this.

on edit: those are really nice drawings.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

very cool bigsecz thanx!


----------

